

Show HN: algorithmically generated news site - bufferout
http://thewall.com
UK: http://thewall.co.uk
AU: http://thewall.com.au<p>^ latest project from our team (we also built trendsmap.com, cushycms.com, retailmenot.com, bugmenot.com, etc)<p>The Wall provides an automatic, real-time view of what's newsworthy by monitoring, analysing and publishing the most discussed topics on social networks as they occur.<p>The advantage of this approach is that our sites are always current, diverse, cheap to operate and free from all forms of commercial and political bias.<p>Each topic on The Wall features links to the most shared and debated media, commentary and opinions at any particular moment in time.<p>Currently we're processing over 7 million tweets per day to generate this content.<p>Hope you like it- much blood, sweat and tears has gone into it.
======
bufferout
UK: <http://thewall.co.uk> AU: <http://thewall.com.au>

^ latest project from our team (we also built trendsmap.com, cushycms.com,
retailmenot.com, bugmenot.com, etc)

The Wall provides an automatic, real-time view of what's newsworthy by
monitoring, analysing and publishing the most discussed topics on social
networks as they occur.

The advantage of this approach is that our sites are always current, diverse,
cheap to operate and free from all forms of commercial and political bias.

Each topic on The Wall features links to the most shared and debated media,
commentary and opinions at any particular moment in time.

Currently we're processing over 7 million tweets per day to generate this
content.

Hope you like it- much blood, sweat and tears has gone into it.

